# Unable to connect through Router:TCP down



## hempandy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Team,

I'm using a PPPoe connection to connect to the internet.


I had been using the TP-LINK router with the same credentials i used with the modem and it was working fine.
I reset the router as i had forgotten the password to it. It stopped working now and is giving me the error

Index	Time	Type	Level	Log Content
141	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	INFO	rcvd [LCP TermAck]
140	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	INFO	sent [LCP TermAck]
139	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	INFO	rcvd [LCP TermReq]
138	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	INFO	sent [LCP TermReq]
137	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	WARNING	LCP down
136	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	ERROR	LCP down
135	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	ERROR	Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer
134	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	INFO	rcvd [CHAP Failure "bad username or password"]
133	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	sent [CHAP Response (5eace335e129bd3de59a5af8d7df18a3), name = "hemanth41"]
132	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	rcvd [CHAP Challenge (43d2c26ff86b0ffdb8c09e9b395cac8c), name = "PowaiRajeshnet"]
131	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	rcvd [LCP Ack mru=1480 magic=0x47bd92c1]
130	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	sent [LCP Ack auth=chap-MD5 mru=1492 magic=0xf2bc474b]
129	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	rcvd [LCP Req auth=chap-MD5 mru=1492 magic=0xf2bc474b]
128	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	sent [LCP Req mru=1480 magic=0x47bd92c1]
127	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	rcvd [PADS sess-id(25992)]
126	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	sent [PADR Host-Uniq(0x0000062b)]
125	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	rcvd [PADO AC-NameowaiRajeshnet AC-MAC:00:1b:21:36:5a:07]
124	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	sent [PADI Host-Uniq(0x0000062b)]
123	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	INFO	pppd start
122	1st day 01:27:43 PPP	NOTICE	Standard authentication.
121	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	INFO	rcvd [LCP TermAck]
120	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	INFO	sent [LCP TermAck]
119	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	INFO	rcvd [LCP TermReq]
118	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	INFO	sent [LCP TermReq]
117	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	WARNING	LCP down
116	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	ERROR	LCP down
115	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	ERROR	Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer
114	1st day 01:27:41 PPP	INFO	rcvd [CHAP Failure "bad username or password"]
113	1st day 01:27:40 PPP	INFO	sent [CHAP Response (1110b8829a02218aa5cac50774d5c8da), name = "hemanth41"]
112	1st day 01:27:40 PPP	INFO	rcvd [CHAP Challenge (4db0a1e379be11538f3b57cb9dedd590), name = "PowaiRajeshnet"]

I don't understand how the error creeped up after i reset it. It was working fine till now.I set up the router just like before with the same credentials.
There's nothing wrong with the credentials. I'm still able to connect directly through the modem with the same. Please help me.:banghead:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

recheck all the details and double check , i played for hours because of a capital i and lowercase L looked the same 

does the ISP use mac address, so did you initially also add/clone the mac address from the modem into the router ?


----------



## hempandy (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes,i had cloned the MAC address before and i cloned it again now.
And there's nothing wrong with the username or the password. I checked a gazillion times :nonono: 
I'm able to connect with the same directly through the modem.
It was working completely fine with the same settings before i reset it! very frustrating. :angry:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try an additional reset by holding the reset button in for 6-10secs as you switch the router on - release and wait for the router to boot - this is known as a hard reset.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes, 
and i assume you have also factory reset a few times and reconfigured

also checked the VPI? VCI? PPPoE? LLC? CHAP? MTU settings if available at all 



> 135	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	ERROR	Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer
> 134	1st day 01:27:44 PPP	INFO	rcvd [CHAP Failure "bad username or password"]


----------



## hempandy (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay,i've played around a little bit and found this.

The pppoe username and password are working on only my computer.
I've tried setting up a new pppoe connection on a friends computer and put in the same credentials without success. It gave me the password wrong error.

Not sure how this is happening. I think the same is applying to the router as well. The credentials are working on only one device(my computer).

Another thing is that if i try to set up a new pppoe connection on my computer with another account's credentials(same network/ISP),it doesn't work either.

Is my account bound to only to one machine? is this possible?
Which still doesn't explain how it was working on my router fine before i reset it.
This problem is driving me insane. My work is stalled..


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Is my account bound to only to one machine? is this possible?


 yes, with the Mac Address on the PC 
have a call with the ISP and find out if the Mac Address is used at all ?


----------

